# Need Tips for CEMC Exam



## tlewiscpc (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone have any tips for when taking the CEMC exam?   I have it this coming weekend and would appreciate any advice or tips that could be useful.  

I'm worried I won't finish in time.

Thanks.


----------



## cwallin (Aug 5, 2013)

*CPC Exam*

Timing is definately a issue.  Look over the exam and answer the sections you feel the strongest in first.  I strongly recommend purchasing the practice exams available on the AAPC website.  They are very much like the exam questions.  i feel this  was the single best thing I did to prepare for and pass the exam.

Good Luck!!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 5, 2013)

*CEMC exam*

If you are comfortable with the 95 and 97 guidelines and have a good audit tool to use for each case (bring at least 50 copies - one for each case - more if you think you will need to make corrections) then you should be fine.   Read the case carefully the first time - pick out key words such as a 50 year old "NEW" patient, etc.   Also, be alert for key elements that are given in the body of the report.  While this isn't seen in "real world" documentation, I had some questions say in the report what level was done.  For example, under the exam portion, "an expanded problem focused exam was done as the patient appeared....., there were no abnormal abdomen and heart sounds, and breathing was labored."   This would be 4 systems if using 95, but you already know it's EPF.   I caught those and was able to save a few minutes by just marking EPF and not counting systems.  

Just a little trick that will hopefully help.   I finished it with 45 minutes to spare.


----------



## tlewiscpc (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks.  I've got the practice tests. I'm just more specifically interested in tips during the exam.     I'm also having trouble separating '95 and '97 guidelines from our Medicare carrier's own guidelines which is what I go by in day to day work.   I keep getting tripped up wanting to follow Medicare's instead of just the guidelines in general.


----------



## pscott (Aug 5, 2013)

I just took the test last sat, and I don't know if I passed yet, but I did finish with
about 45 minutes to spare. For each question, I coded the DX first, and then did
the other parts. Be sure you read the questions, as there were a couple that
had the answer in the question, so you wouldn't have to chart it out on your template.
After I finished I spent time looking everything over.I hope to have good news later on this week about my results. Good luck to you!


----------



## MCook (Aug 6, 2013)

I am also taking the CEMC this Saturday.  From my experience in taking the exams (CPC and CGSC), it is best to not initially spend much time on each question. Answer all of the ones that come to you quickly.  Mark the ones you need to come back to. You don't want to get hung up on things early on in the exam time.  You could be down to 15 minutes to go with a bunch of blank spots on your exam.  You will then be forced to start randomly guessing and that is never a good option!  Get the easy ones out of the way first.  Most importantly - don't panic!  
I'm curious... what did you pick for your one additional resource?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Didn't take one*

I didn't bring anything else - and frankly, I don't think anyone needs it.   I found that any gray areas were covered by either CPT notes (those are VERY valuable - many seem to forget that they can be used to answer questions) or the 95/97 DGs.   Another thing to consider - if you are worried about time, would you really have the time to thumb through another manual to find the answer to one question?    My advice is to become very familiar with the E/M section of CPT, notes, guidelines, etc.


----------



## tlewiscpc (Aug 6, 2013)

I know I'm going to panic when I first start!!  LOL.  Just my  nature.  I haven't picked one yet.  Everyone I've asked has pretty much said that if you have the books and the 95/97 guidelines that that's about all you need.  So, I haven't decided yet what else to bring. I was thinking maybe a medical dictionary. I've worked in hem/onc for the last 12 years so I thought it might help for med terms I don't see often.   What about you?

Thanks all!


----------



## LoriCox (Aug 7, 2013)

*audit sheet*

If you have a good audit tool that you are familiar with that will be your best bet. I took the 95 and 97 guidelines but didn't use them. I used my audit sheet for every case, so bring several copies.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Aug 7, 2013)

I took reference material but did not need it either. I suggest NOT to read the medical note first!!!  I suggest reading what the question is at the bottom of the note.  A few times I caught myself reading the whole note and taking the time to "level" the note when they did'nt even want the level.  It was an incident to question or modifier, global, ect. I found myself wasting time on a note that didnt really need the time.  You will need that time on some of the other lengthy notes.  Also I agree with a previous poster look for the key words, NEW, OLD, Follow up, done by Nurse, PA. Pay attention to the setting, hospital, out pt...

Good Luck!!


----------



## kfrycpc (Nov 3, 2015)

CoderGirl said:


> I took reference material but did not need it either. I suggest NOT to read the medical note first!!!  I suggest reading what the question is at the bottom of the note.  A few times I caught myself reading the whole note and taking the time to "level" the note when they did'nt even want the level.


This is *great* advice.  I failed my 1st attempt at the CEMC and am scheduled to take it again and CoderGirl is right...some of the questions did not even ask for the level.  This will save time in the end if you don't waste time reading the note first!


----------



## Ravindraajp20977 (Dec 23, 2015)

*CEMA model papers*

[HI, I am planning to take CEMC certification exam can you provide any model papers for practice purpose and can u tell me the format of the paper.
 My email id is ravicoder86@gmail.com.]


----------



## pscott (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't know if this will help others or not, but my template is laminated and I use a dry erase pen and kleenex.
Saves all that paper!


----------



## rajalakshmiv1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am planning to do CEMC exam,I f anyone have model question paper provide mr.
my mail id -rajiswaroop26@gmail.com


----------



## twizzle (Jun 15, 2019)

rajalakshmiv1 said:


> Hello everyone, I am planning to do CEMC exam,I f anyone have model question paper provide mr.
> my mail id -rajiswaroop26@gmail.com


AAPC sell practice question bundles. There are 3 available.


----------



## rajalakshmiv1 (Jul 9, 2019)

twizzle said:


> AAPC sell practice question bundles. There are 3 available.


Does the practice paper along with book is enough to prepare for exam.


----------



## Pathos (Jul 9, 2019)

rajalakshmiv1 said:


> Does the practice paper along with book is enough to prepare for exam.



That really depends on your coding background. Most coders have taken some type of coding course to prepare for their exam, others do fine with just the coding books. Personally, with a college background in science, I was able to pass the exam by using the CPC study guide and the coding books only. The Practice Exams will help you with the exam format, as the actual test is very similar to the Practice Exams. 

The practice exams will also give you a good indication on how well prepared you are for the exam. If you do really well (in a regular testing environment) and score above 90% consistently, then you are probably good to go. Note that the questions on the actual exam will be different than on the practice exam.

Questions? Feel free to ask!

Good luck!


----------



## txkimberco (Feb 25, 2020)

cwallin said:


> *CPC Exam*
> 
> Timing is definately a issue.  Look over the exam and answer the sections you feel the strongest in first.  I strongly recommend purchasing the practice exams available on the AAPC website.  They are very much like the exam questions.  i feel this  was the single best thing I did to prepare for and pass the exam.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Where do you find those practice tests for purchase?


----------



## Pathos (Feb 25, 2020)

txkimberco said:


> Where do you find those practice tests for purchase?



Try this site:

https://www.aapc.com/training/practice-exams.aspx#specialty


----------

